# New Splitboard Set up



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

not a prior and not karakorams.

nothing that wrong with K's, they're just not worth $$ over sparks especially with the tesla coming out this year.

priors delam.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The rice is HEAVY.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> not a prior and not karakorams.
> 
> nothing that wrong with K's, they're just not worth $$ over sparks especially with the tesla coming out this year.
> 
> priors delam.


Since I don't know much about splitboard binding, what extras do you have to buy for the sparks? Thanks for the info


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

bseracka said:


> The rice is HEAVY.


How would the rice perform compared to the jones?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

PNWsnow said:


> Since I don't know much about splitboard binding, what extras do you have to buy for the sparks? Thanks for the info


with new teslas just this:

Voile Splitboard Puck Set | Spark R&D | The Splitboard Binding Company


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

PNWsnow said:


> I am currently looking at getting my first splitboard setup. I just don't know too much about them, and I am looking for some advice. I am 210lb, size 10 boot. Plan on doing most of my splitting around the Calgary area. Just looking for some recommendation on which set up you would choose/recommend. I am open to different options, just want a good solid set up.
> 
> The boards I am currently looking at are:
> Travis Rice HP Split 164.5
> ...



I moved to Bend, OR about four years ago and quickly started splitboarding after arrival. I split all my own boards. If you have a resort board that you love, split that. The conditions will always vary so don't go powder specific from the get go. The members on splitboard.com are always helpful and there are tons of reviews. There is no reason to buy all the most expensive gear right away. Plus a pack, beacon, probe and shovel are also necessary tools. And don't forget skins. I have two splits, both made by me. I love making them. I also made my wife a split. Unless you got a line on a discount it's so much cheaper to make your own. Or you can always find used kits on Craigslist, eBay or sb.com. I use voile lightrail bindings and put a universal stance on a rossignol krypto magtek. Love it! Good luck.

Can't go wrong with the new salomon sick stick split or never summer boards rule. My buddy just picked up the spark r and d magneto bindings......SICKNess!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I just picked up the Jones Solution. I was going to do the NS Prospector, but when REI had the 40% off and the Jones was in my size I couldn't pass it up. Looking forward to riding it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the Prospector is a better board but 40% off and your first split? Not a bad call at all. Plus in the early season you'll probably be getting out on it and shit takes a beating during that time of year. I'd hate to put a new Prospector through that. Even with Never Summer's durability.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

im in the diy camp, cant justify the $$ on a factory. Pretty easy to find a cheap board to rip in half, or a couple and swap hardware around.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

PNWsnow said:


> I am currently looking at getting my first splitboard setup. I just don't know too much about them, and I am looking for some advice. I am 210lb, size 10 boot. Plan on doing most of my splitting around the Calgary area. Just looking for some recommendation on which set up you would choose/recommend. I am open to different options, just want a good solid set up.
> 
> The boards I am currently looking at are:
> Travis Rice HP Split 164.5
> ...


The T.Rice is sick I tested it last year only downside is the $1,000 price tag. Board is a killer though, you can slay powder jumps and tours up anything! However Travis doesn't splitboard soo..... If you have the cash the T.Rice is sick! For your weight it would be perfect. Otherwise I would look into splitboards from Arbor, K2, Burton as you will likely save about $400.

T.Rice Split Review:





For bindings get this years Spark Magneto's they take less then 30 seconds to switch from tour to ride mode or ride to tour mode. Lighting fast, great response and are a good value compared to dropping another $900 on Karakorams.

Spark Magneto Review:


----------

